# Problem with Bose Speakers



## rhansen1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi All,

I have an anoying problem with my 2001 Maxima with the Bose Indash 6 cd unit. At times when I hit a bump and playing the cd the sound gets muffled or shuts off in the left and other times right speakers.

Seems like a loose wire, but then it works fine for sometime and also the radio is never affected by it ( I think).

Any ideas. I searched the forum and found a few things that may apply.

THanks, Bob


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't have any info, but I'll commiserate with you. When I'm playing CD's, sometimes the left front speaker kicks out, no reason, not even bump. Play radio and tape, the speaker is fine.




rhansen1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an anoying problem with my 2001 Maxima with the Bose Indash 6 cd unit. At times when I hit a bump and playing the cd the sound gets muffled or shuts off in the left and other times right speakers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

That is an extremely common problem with the in-dash 6 cd for the 02-03s. Its a wiring issue with the pre-amp for the cd player within the head unit. Nissan and Clarion have not really addressed this issue except to replace the HU under warranty, but in most cases it comes back again. Here is some info on the fix: 

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=189182

But it seems that the cheapest/easiest fix for many has been to go aftermarket. 

I've had 2 HUs replaced under warranty and my 3rd one is beginning to crap out in exactly the same way both of yours are, so one day I may decide to give it a shot. 

Here is a link to the TSB for the 02-03s: 

http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/NTB03-017.pdf

I've never heard of this issue for the 01s, but it sounds like its the same thing that's happening to us 02-03s.


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Excellent intell Puppet, thanks.



Puppetmaster said:


> That is an extremely common problem with the in-dash 6 cd for the 02-03s. Its a wiring issue with the pre-amp for the cd player within the head unit. Nissan and Clarion have not really addressed this issue except to replace the HU under warranty, but in most cases it comes back again. Here is some info on the fix:
> 
> http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=189182
> 
> ...


----------

